# اعمال التشطيبات



## a.m (22 أبريل 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه اجمعين 


سأبدأ معكم بتقديم شرح مختصر لكيفية تنفيذ أعمال التشطيبات لمشروع أقوم بتنفيذه حاليا

اسأل الله العلي القدير أن ينتفع به كل سائل

أولا أقدم نبذة عن المشروع الذي سأتحدث عن كل مرحلة من مراحل التنفيذ مدعمة بالصور إن شاء الله :
يتألف المشروع من:
طابق تسوية: مساحة الطابق 550م2 يوجد بها مسرح و غرف تخزين و غرف الخدمات
الطابق الأرضي: مساحة الطابق 1100م2 
الطابق الأول: مساحة الطابق 1100م2
و الطابق الثاني و الثالث و أيضا مساحة كل طابق 1100 م2 
و طابق رووف بمساحة 650 م2 
المبنى خاص بالمدينة الإعلامية , أي انه في اغلبه يتكون من صالات لقنوات البث المختلفة , اما طابق الرووف (كافتيريا خاصة لموظفي المدينة) ,يتكون من قسمين يربطهما قبة SKY LIGHT متوضعة على هيكل فولاذي ( STEEL STRUCTUAR ) 
الواجهات حجرية و الفتحات من 
CURTAIN WALL 

**
القصارة من هنــــــــا


بلاط الارضيات من هنـــــــــــــا

بلاط الجدران من هنـــــــــــــا


الجبسوم بورد من هنـــــــــــــــــا

الدهان من هنـــــــــــــــــا

الاسقف المستعارة من هنــــــــــــــــــا* 
​


----------



## palestinianCE (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم...
بصراحة انا مستغرب من عدم رد المهندسين على هذا الموضوع الرائع.. و اتمنى ان تكون جميع المواضيع التي تطرح على مستوى هذه الروعة.
و تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس. و نتمنى منك المواصلة و تفصبل اعمال الدهانات لو تكرمت...


----------



## a.m (22 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




palestinianCE قال:



السلام عليكم...
بصراحة انا مستغرب من عدم رد المهندسين على هذا الموضوع الرائع.. و اتمنى ان تكون جميع المواضيع التي تطرح على مستوى هذه الروعة.
و تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس. و نتمنى منك المواصلة و تفصبل اعمال الدهانات لو تكرمت...

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

اشكر مجاملتك و ذوقك و مرورك الكريم 

اخي الحبيب 
اولا و دائما ارجو وجه الله و رضاه عند تقديم اي عمل ,و اسأله تعالى ان يكون ما اقدمه نافعا و به الفائدة لكل اخواني , وهو ما اتمنى 

و ان شاء الله سأستمر في ذلك مع تقدم العمل في المشروع حتى يكون التفصيل مدعم بالصور , و خصوصا ان فعاليات و بنود المشروع تقريبا شاملة لكل الاعمال التى نحتاج معرفتها و معرفة طريقة تنفيذها .

اشكر مرورك الكريم , و دعمك و مجاملتك , و انتظر اعمال الدهان و باقي الاعمال ان شاء الله ​*


----------



## noble (22 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم. أما لسؤال الأخ عن قلة الردوود فأظن ان هذا الموضوع كان يجب أن يكتب على هيئة ملف وورد أو pdf و يحمل في المرفقات مع عرض بعض المحتويات الموجودة في الملف.
و أمل ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الله تعالى و ما يهمكش حاجة في الردوود يا باش مهندس لان الموضوع جميل جدا.


----------



## نظمي (22 أبريل 2007)

تستحق الشكر


----------



## نظمي (22 أبريل 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*

بارك الله فيك اخي ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا
وخليك معنا علي اتصال في كل جديد


----------



## م. الشلاّحي (23 أبريل 2007)

وفقك الله تعالى

موضوع أكثر من راائع


----------



## حميد ثامر موسى (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكورعلى الموضوع الشيق


----------



## nice_anoos (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كتير على هذا العطاء الكريم جدا , ووفقك الله, تجميعك للصور وعرضها لهذا المبنى يعطي فائدة كبيرة خاصة للطلاب والمهندسين المبتدئين ويعطيهم فكرة مصورة عن الاعمال التشطبيية, كما انه يزيد من علم المهندسين المتمرسين في هذا المجال


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير ،معلومات هامة نتمنى أن تكون في ملف word pdf


----------



## shrek (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خـــــير


----------



## العبد الفقير (24 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع على وود

رابط الملف هو: http://www.arbup.net/v/8335111/.html

مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## ahmedhien (24 أبريل 2007)

هذا الموضوع ممتاز ومفيدلجميع المهنسين وخصوصا الذى ليس لديهم خبرة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية يا ايمن مهنا،جهد مشكور،بصراحة تسلم


----------



## a.m (24 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله جميعا 

شاكرا مروركم الكريم و تشجيعكم و مجاملتكم الكريمة 


أخي الكريم 

noble

مشكور أخي الحبيب على دعمك و كرم أخلاقك 

و اسأل الله أن يتقبل أعمالنا جميعا خالصا لوجهه الكريم 

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم 


أخي الحبيب

نظمي

الشكر لكم أخي الكريم 

فما غمرتموني به من كرم و حفاوة تشجيع 

أرجو من الله أن أكون أهلا له و أن يتقبله مني خالصا لوجهه الكريم

أحبتي في الله 

م. الشلاّحي

حميد ثامر موسى

nice_anoos

العبد الفقير

shrek
ahmedhien


اشكر دعمكم و كرمكم

إخوتي الكرام

هذا الموضوع رائع بكم 

شيق بتفاعلكم و بكرم أخلاقكم و جمال الروح فيكم 

مفيدا بحبكم و دعمكم و تواجدكم و مشاركتكم 


اسأل الله أن يديم المحبة بيننا 

و يرزقنا علما نافعا 

و أن يتقبل أعمالنا خالصتا لوجهه الكريم 

اكرر شكري الخالص لكم 

و اعتزازي بكم 

و إيماني الأكيد

أن الخير في أمتي ( امة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ) إلى يوم الدين​*


----------



## a.m (24 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي 

عبد الرحمن 

اشكر مرورك الكريم

و مجاملتك اللطيفة​*


----------



## eng_houssam (24 أبريل 2007)

أخي الكريم a.m كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع المهم الذي أفدتنا منه وبارك الله فيك ومزيداً من العطاء
هذا الملف على صيغة pdf لعله يفيدكم
http://www.zshare.net/download/15711593160515751604-1575160415781588159116101576-pdf.html


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
جهد مبارك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (24 أبريل 2007)

الف مليون شكر على الابداع وعلى المعلومات الهايله


----------



## ahmad khlil (25 أبريل 2007)

ايه الجمال والحلاوة ده بارك الله فيكم


----------



## oras (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
الصور لم تظهر اكلها عندى 4 صور الاخيرة لم تظهر ، هل من سبب؟


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله اخي خير الجزاء


----------



## amralaa (25 أبريل 2007)

لون الرخام جميل. ما نوعه؟


----------



## hardyheart (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً يا بشمهندس والله الموضوع مفيد جدا ً خصوصا ً لينا إحنا المبتدئين. جزاك الله ألف خير وننتظر جديدك.:14:


----------



## a.m (25 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله جميعا 

أشكركم جزيل الشكر

أخي الكريم 

eng_houssam


مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد الرائع 
فعونك لإخواننا الذين أحبوا أن يكون هذا العمل بصيغة pdf

لتجسيد حقيقي للعمل الخالص لوجه الله
و للخير الذي زرعه نبينا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) فينا إلى يوم الدين

مجهود مبارك أخي الكريم 
اسأل الله أن يتقبله منك و منا جميعا في صالح أعمالنا 

اخواني

المهندس الانشائي6

دايووو

ahmad khlil

المهندس المتحدي

مشكورين أحبتي في الله على رقيق كلماتكم 

أما الحلاوة ده فهي بكم و منكم أخي الحبيب  ahmad khlil

اخي الكريم

 oras
اشكر مرورك الكريم 

و في الحقيقة لا اعلم سبب المشكلة التى ذكرت

لكن يمكنك تحميل الملف الذي صاغه أخونا الكريم eng_houssam

مشكورا 


اسأل الله العفو و الرضا و العافية لكم و لنا جميعا 

و أتمنى أن يكون صبركم جميل على باقي الأعمال التي سأقدمها إن شاء الله و ذلك لأتمكن من تدعيمها بالصور 

و أعدكم بحول الله أن تكون الفائدة حقيقية و مفصله 

اكرر اعتزازي بكم جميعا​*


----------



## إسلام سامي (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## bolbol (26 أبريل 2007)

رائع يا أخى


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخوي


----------



## a.m (27 أبريل 2007)

*الجزء الثاني*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الجزء الثاني


في هذا الجزء إن شاء الله سأوضح كيف احدد ( طبعة ما ) 

هنا سأوضح كيف ذلك بالنسبة للرخامة في نهاية البلاط عند القوس الدائري الذي شاهدتموه في الصورة السابقة 

أي نهاية البلاط عند القوس هو رخام يأخذ شكل دائري







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


الآن بعد تحديد الشكل و نسخه و لصقه في مكان فارغ أقوم بما يلي 




ألان أريد تحديد الطبعة التي أريد قص الرخام ( أو أي مادة ) باستخدامها 
هنا يجب أن احدد أولا عدد القطع 

مثلا المحيط لجزء الدائرة هذا = 21.6 م 

و أريد أن يكون البعد الأكبر للقطعة الواحدة 1م إذا احتاج إلى تقسيم هذا المحيط إلى 22 قطعة

كيف أقوم بذلك 

يفضل دائما أن تختار لون مختلف ( لون خط الدائرة غامق مثلا , و لون التقسيم فاتح ) لتستطيع تمييز النقاط كما سيأتي لاحقا 






[/url][/IMG]



اكتب الأمر التالي بعد اختيار لون مختلف عما تم استخدامه سابقا

Div (divide)

لاحظ دائما ما يطلب منك في خانة التعليقات في الأسفل

بعد إدخال الأمر اختر ENTER 

سيتحول شكل مؤشر الماوس إلى مربع 

و سيسألك أن تحدد العنصر المطلوب 

ضع مؤشر الماوس المربع ألان على حدود الشكل ( القوس ) و اختر ENTER

ستصبح حدود الشكل منقطة 

و سيسألك عن عدد القطع التي تريد أن تقسم الشكل إليها 

ضع 22 ثم ENTER 

الآن أصبح القوس مقسم إلى 22 قطعة متساوية 






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]



حدد مركز الدائرة , ثم من المركز ارسم خطوط إلى النقاط التي حددناه و ذلك باختيار الأمر 

LINE


انطلق من المركز ثم اكتب الأمر ( NOD ) لتتضح هذه النقاط و يسهل معها الربط 






[/url][/IMG]


ألان أريد أن احدد أبعاد كل قطعة من هذه القطع بشكل مستقل 

إذا قم بما يلي 

اكتب الأمر التالي 

Bo أي (Boundary) 


فتظهر القائمة كما في الشكل اختر ( Pick Points ) ستعود إلى الشكل ضع مؤشر الماوس داخل الشكل الذي نريد ( أول قطعة ) ثم اختر Enter






[/url][/IMG]


لاحظ تغير الخطوط , لان لو وضعت مؤشر الماوس على حدود الشكل لاحظ انه أصبح جسم واحد متصل بشكل كامل 

كرر ذلك على باقي القطع 

الآن يمكنك نسخ كل قطعة و لصقها في موقع خالي كما تم ذكره سابقا أو نقلها باستخدام الأمر ( MOVE )

الآن تستطيع أن تضع الأبعاد و الترقيم و كل ما تحتاج على هذه القطع 

كما تستطيع خلق لوحات طباعة لها لتستطيع طباعتها طبعا ( SCSLE ) 





[/url][/IMG]




ثم نعطى هذه الطبعات للمصنع أو النجار أو ...... لينفذها 

اسأل الله العفو و العافية 
و اسأله الرضا و المغفرة

انه هو السميع المجيب
​*


----------



## عصام الاستشارى (27 أبريل 2007)

نشكرك اخى الكريم على هذه الخبره ودائما بالتوفيق


----------



## a.m (27 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي


amralaa

hardyheart

إسلام سامي

bolbol

المهندس الكويتي

عصام الاستشارى

كل الشكر لكم و لكرمكم 

اما عن سؤال اخي  amralaa

فهذا الذي شاهدته اخي الكريم بلاط بورسلان و ليس رخام

مشكورين على المرور الكريم​*


----------



## حمادة راس (27 أبريل 2007)

رائع شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## حمادة راس (27 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_houssam (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر لك أخي العزيز م.أيمن مهنا على الجزء الثاني من التشطيبات وفعلا شيء جميل وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك .
أما بالنسبة لتحريري ملفك بصيغة PDF فإنه ان شاء الله تعالى عمل خالص لوجه الله تعالى ولإفادة الأخ المسلم وهو ما أمرنا الله به وأوصانا الرسول الكريم به وإليكم الجزء الثاني بصيغة PDF
http://www.zshare.net/download/part-2-pdf-x01.html


----------



## engmohamad (27 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع رائع


----------



## دعيج (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك ,,, والله يوسع عليك ويرزقك,, 

تحياتي لك اخوي


----------



## م.جمال العبري (28 أبريل 2007)

thank you very much..


----------



## عصام الاستشارى (28 أبريل 2007)

اخى العزيز am اشكرك 
ثانيا قد لاحظت ان اعمال التشطيبات تختلف فى طريقه التركيب من بلد الى اخرى
مثال لاحظت اثناء عملى فى السعوديه ان اعمال تركيب الرخام تركب ميكانيكيا اما فى مصر فأغلب اعمال تركيب الرخام يركب بعد اخذ الاوتار ثم يتم وزن الحطه وتركب بواسطه بؤج من الجبس للتثبيت ويملأ الفراغ الخلفى بمونه الاسمنت والرمل ثم بعد الجفاف يتم وضع الحطه الثانيه وهاكذا


----------



## a.m (2 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم إخوتي

حمادة راس

eng_houssam

engmohamad

دعيج

م.جمال العبري


عصام الاستشارى

أشكركم جزيلا على المشاركة 

أشكرك أخي eng_houssam

على جهدك و اسأل الله أن يتقبله منك و منا في صالح أعمالنا 

أخي الكريم engmohamad

الموضوع رائع بكم و بمشاركتكم 

أخي عصام 

اشكر مرورك الكريم 

نعم أخي الكريم طريقة التنفيذ تبدو لي أيضا مختلفة من بلد إلى بلد 

أما أنا فأعمل في الأردن

و ما شاهدته في الصورة هو بلاط بورسلان و ليس رخام على كل حال​*


----------



## hishamsoudy (4 مايو 2007)

الف الف شكر يا مهندسنا وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان بس عاوز تفصيل اكتر من كده لو تقدر


----------



## م / رانية (4 مايو 2007)

ياريت لو تذكر مكونات الخلطة لكل متر، وجزاك الله خيراً على ما قدمت


----------



## a.m (6 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي

hishamsoudy

م / رانية

اشكركم على مروركم الكريم 

ربما اخي الحبيب hishamsoudy

الصورة هي خير الكلام , و الاطالة ربما تمللكم و تبعدنا عن هدف الموضوع 

و هو الاطلاع و المعرفة و خاصة الاخواننا المبتدئيين

اختى الكريمة  م . رانية  , قد ذكرت نسب الخلط حسب الموضوع , يمكنك التحويل و القياس حسب العُرف في البلد الذي انت فيه , و اعتقد ان الامر سهل 
اكرر شكري لكم ​*


----------



## a.m (6 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الثالث*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعمال الجبسوم بورد

يستخدم الجبسوم بورد إما في الأسقف المستعارة أو كقواطع بديلا عن جدران الطوب 

يتميز بخفة الوزن و بسرعة التركيب و سرعة التنفيذ , فهو يوفر عمل القصارة فقواطع الجبسوم بورد جاهزة مباشرة بعد انتهاء تنفيذها لعملية الدهان 

من خواص الواجب توفرها في هذه القواطع 
المقاومة للحريق 
المقاومة للرطوبة 
خلوها من الفقاعات و التجاويف 

طريقة تنفيذ هذه القواطع 

يتم تنفيذ الوجه الأول للقاطع ثم يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الكهربائية فيها ثم يتم بعد ذلك وضع المادة العازلة ( الصوف الصخري ) و من ثم الوجه الثاني 

يتم تثبيت هذه القواطع في الجدران باستخدام البراغي و كذلك في الأرض و السقف 
يركب لوح الجبسوم بور على فريم من الصاج يسمى أو يعرف بـ ( الصتد) يتم التثبيت من خلاله باستخدام البراغي في كل من الجدران و الأسقف و الأرضيات , و ما بين القواطع نفسها 






[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

عادة التباعد بين هذه البراغي , في الأرضيات كل نصف متر و في الجدران كل 30 سم 
أما السقف فهو يتبع الطريقة المطلوبة للتنفيذ 
فعندما يصل القاطع إلى السقف يتم التثبيت كما هو الحال في الأرض, لكن عندما يكون ارتفاع القاطع اقل من ارتفاع السقف عن الأرض هنا يجب أن نضع في بداية القاطع و نهايته وصلة إلى حدود السقف للتثبيت.

طبعا دوما يجب إنهاء أعمال تأسيس التمديدات الكهربائية و الميكانيكية المعلقة في السقف و التي تؤثر على تنفيذ هذه القواطع قبل بدء تنفيذ قواطع الجبسوم بورد 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


يبدأ العمل دوما بالقياس و التربيع , حيث يتم إنزال أو رسم القواطع على الأرض قبل المباشرة بالتركيب 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


هذه المرحلة في غاية الأهمية و خصوصا إن ما زلتم تذكرون أن هذه القواطع ( الجبسوم بورد ) كما قلت سابقا , سيتم تركيب قواطع ألمنيوم جاهزة بمقاييس محددة و ثابتة بالاتجاه العمودي عليها لتعطي في النهاية أبعاد الغرف المطلوبة , أي يمكن أن أتحكم في أطوال الجبسوم بورد لكن قواطع الألمنيوم فلا يمكن ذلك فالمقاسات محكومة و ثابتة 

في هذه المرحلة يتم استخدام 
المتر و خيط التعليم و جهاز المساحة ( ثديولايت ) 

بعد أن يتم رسم القواطع على الأرض نبدأ بالعمل 

يتم تركيب الصتد على الأرض 





[/url][/IMG]


ثم السقف بعد رفع ما قمنا برسمه على الأرض إلى السقف لنضمن الشاقولية و الاستقامة تماما و ذلك بعدة طرق منها
الميزان
الثديولايت
أما نحن هنا استخدمنا جهاز ليزر ينقل العلام مباشرة من الأرض إلى السقف

مبدأ عمل هذا الجهاز هو وضع علام الليزر ( نقطة ضوئية ) على نقطة من الخط الذي تم رسمه على الأرض, فيعمل الجهاز بشكل تلقائي على نقلها إلى السقف 

و إن شاء الله في المرة القادة سأرفق صورة له 

بعد تحديد النقاط على السقف نثبت الصتد فيه





[/url][/IMG]


بعد ذلك يتم التوصيل بين ما تم تثبيته في الأرض و السقف أيضا بصتدات على تباعد كل 60 سم يتم تركيب الألواح عليها لاحقا 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


يتبع 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​*


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الحبيب على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## م / رانية (7 مايو 2007)

ما قصدته بنسب الخلط هو:
مثلاُ 1م من أعمال السيراميك كم يحتاج من الرمل ومن الأسمنت
1م من المباني كم يحتاج من الرمل والأسمنت وهكذا
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## eng_shalash (7 مايو 2007)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس am نرجو المزيد .................


----------



## a.m (8 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله

خالد قدورة

م / رانية

eng_shalash

اخي الكريم  خالد قدورة

احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه

مشكور اخي على المرور الكريم

اختي الكريمة  م / رانية

أولا – نسبة الخلط المقصود بها هو 

مثلا 1: 3 أي 

ا حجما من الاسمنت إلى 3 حجما من الناعمة مثلا 

و بطريقة أخرى كما هو معروف في الورش 

1 تنكه اسمنت إلى 3 تنكه ناعمة 


الآن بالنسبة للمتر المربع كم يحتاج 

أولا الأمر يتعلق بسماكة الطينة أسفل البلاط , و يحتاج للخبرة و الممارسة في العمل أكثر منه على القياس 


فمثلا سأعطي لك هذا المثال و يمكنك القياس عليه في باقي الأعمال

ألان شوال الاسمنت يعطي 2 تنكه 

أي شوال الاسمنت يحتاج إلى 6 تنكه من الناعمة 

2 تنكه اسمنت مع 6 تنكه ناعمة يعطي أو( يمد ) تقريبا 3.5 م2 من البلاط الأرضي 

وهذا يعني من ناحية أخرى أيضا أن المتر المربع الواحد يحتاج إلى 

ثلث شوال اسمنت و 2 تنكه ناعمة

و هكذا 

اخي الكريم eng_shalash
اشكر مجاملتك و ان شاء الله الموضوع مستمر ​*


----------



## عصام الاستشارى (8 مايو 2007)

الاخت المهندسه رانيا
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
بخصوص سؤالك عن نسب الخلطات
يوجد كتاب يسمى الموسوعه الهندسيه يباع فى المكتبات المصريه يوجد به نسب الخلط لجميع العناصر الخاصه بالتشطيب وطريقه العمل وانواع المواد المستخدمه وطرق التشغيل ومواصفاتها وهو على ما اذكر للدكتور توفيق عبد الجواد ويمكنك الاستفاده منه .
اخيك م/ عصام:85:


----------



## a.m (17 مايو 2007)

*تابع اعمال الجبسوم بور*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تابع أعمال الجبسوم بورد


بعد إنهاء تركيب الصتد( الجسور العمودية و العرضية ) بالاتجاه العمودي كما قلنا سابقا , يبدأ تركيب الوجه الأول من ألواح الجبسوم بورد 




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


ثم يبدأ تركيب التمديدات الكهربائية إن وجدت ( علب و مواسير )





[/url][/IMG]


ثم يبدأ تركيب العزل ( الصوف الصخري ) 





[/url][/IMG]


ثم نقوم بإغلاق الوجه الثاني من ألواح الجبسوم بور 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


و المرحلة الأخيرة لإتمام هذا العمل هو إغلاق الفواصل بين الألواح باستخدام معجونة خاصة 



و بعد ذلك يبدأ عمل الدهان ​*


----------



## a.m (17 مايو 2007)

*الهيكل المعدني*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

في هذا الجزء سأرفق لكم مراحل تركيب الهيكل المعدني تمهيد لتركيب SKY.L الذي جاء ذكره في الجزء الأول

نبدأ بتركيب الأعمدة ( تيوبات فولاذية ذات مقطع IPE 300 )





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


ثم يبدأ تركيب الجسور الرئيسية IPE200 , و يتم تثبيتها بالاعمدة باستخدام البراغي





[/url][/IMG]


و من ثم يتم تركيب الشداد Tension Cable قطر 20





[/url][/IMG]


و من ثم يتم تركيب الجسور العرضية UPN 140
و التي سيتم تركيب الـ ( Sandwich Panels ) لاحقا عليها





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


ليصبح الهيكل كما تشاهد





[/url][/IMG]


و سيتم توضيح طريقة تركيب القبة الزجاجية لاحقا إن شاء الله

و دمتم بكل خير إن شاء الله ​*


----------



## فادي خليل الشول (17 مايو 2007)

مرحبا
مشكور يا اخي على كل هالمعلومات 
وماننحرم من مشاركاتك يارب
سلام


----------



## a.m (19 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




[SIZE="5" قال:



فادي خليل الشول

أنقر للتوسيع...




[SIZE="5" قال:



;430649]مرحبا
مشكور يا اخي على كل هالمعلومات 
وماننحرم من مشاركاتك يارب
سلام

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

اشكر مجاملتك و مشاعرك الرقيقة 

تقبل احترامي و اعتزازي بك و بكل اخواننا [/SIZE]​*


----------



## م / رانية (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي


----------



## eljumbazy143 (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير حبيبي


----------



## هانى قمر (19 مايو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## هانى قمر (19 مايو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank uuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## a.m (22 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام

م / رانية

eljumbazy143

هانى قمر

مشكورين على كرم دعواكم , جزاكم الله كل خير ​*


----------



## a.m (22 مايو 2007)

*اعمال الدهان*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أعمال الدهان (PAINTING )

أولا أرفق لكم صورة جهاز الليزر المستخدم في أعمال الجبسوم بور الذي وعدتكم بإرفاق صورة له , و ها هو 




[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]



أعمال الدهان الاملشن للجدران و الأسقف

أولا – يبدأ تنفيذ أعمال الدهان بحف الجدران و الأسقف 

يستخدم لهذا الغرض أورق حف و حجر الحف 
غاية هذا الإجراء هو تنعيم الجسم بعد أعمال القصارة إلى أقصى حد ممكن 
وهو ما يسمى كسر البزرة الناتجة عن أعمال القصارة إلى الحدود الدنيا 

و بذلك نؤسس على جسم سليم أملس كما أن ذلك يوفر في استهلاك المادة المستخدمة لاحقا ( المعجونة )

يفضل بعد عملية الحف رش الجدران ( غسلها ) لإزالة الشوائب عنها 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


ثانيا – المرحلة الثانية هي عمل وجه أساس من الدهان ( دهان أساس ) 

ويستخدم فيه الرول و الفرشاة 

هنا نسبة خلط الدهان بالماء تعتمد على نوع الأساس المستخدم وحسب مواصفات الشركة الصانعة و المنتجة لهذا الدهان 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


ثالثا – نبدأ بتنفيذ أعمال المعجونة (وجه أول ) 

و ذلك باستخدام ( ما يعرف بالسكينة)

هذه المرحلة مهمة جدا , حيث يتم طلس الجدران بالمعجونة التي تملأ الفراغات و المسامات 
عادة تكون المعجونة مع البكج الكامل للبوية المستخدمة أي من نفس المصدر و ضمن المواصفات الخاصة لنوع الدهان المستخدم 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


بعد هذا الوجه يتم تنفيذ الوجه الثاني من المعجونة ( عادة لتميز الوجه الأول عن الثاني يتم إضافة لون للوجه الثاني من المعجونة ) 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


يتم التعبئة باستخدام كما قلنا سابقا السكين وهي بعرض لا يقل عن 16سم و ذلك في الاتجاهين العمودي و الأفقي 
أي باتجاه الأعلى و بالاتجاه الجانبي و ذلك لملئ الفراغات بالشكل الأفضل , إذ يجب أن نعلم أن أعمال القصارة مهما كانت جيدة إلا أنها لا بد أن تحتوي على الفراغات و التجويفات و الانحناءات و إن لم تكن ظاهرة , أما عند تنفيذ أعمال المعجنه ستلاحظ ذلك تماما 
إذا هذه العملية ( المعجونة ) هي الأساس لتنفيذ سطح باستواء جيد جدا و ذلك بملء المسامات و الفراغات و حتى النتوءات يتم تفاديها بحسن تنفيذ عملية الحف لأعمال المعجونة هذه 
أي أن المرحلة اللاحقة للمعجونة هي عملية الحف لها 

في هذه المرحلة يتم معالجة أي تشققات تظهر على السطوح , و خاصة التي يمكن أن تظهر في أماكن توضع التمديدات الكهربائية , أو يمكن أن تظهر في أعلى الفتحات , أو لأي أسباب أخرى
يتم المعالجة بتعبئة الشق بمعجونة مرنة خاصة و بوضع شبك خاص, يشبه اللاصق 


بعد هذه المرحلة نبدأ بـ المرحلة الرابعة و هي 

أول وجهه من الدهان 

عادة يأخذ الدهان ثلاثة وجوه لإتمام العمل و يعتمد ذلك على حسن تنفيذ المراحل السابقة الذكر 

لكن ربما نحتاج إلى أكثر من ذلك للوصول إلى تستير كامل للسطح , كما أن نوع الدهان المستخدم يلعب دورا مهما جدا في ذلك , فالأنواع الجيدة تعطي نتائج أسرع و أفضل 

مع ملاحظة أن اللون الأبيض للبوية ( الدهان ) أسهل في الاستخدام إذ يمكن تفادي كل الصعاب و المشاكل التي يمكن أن تظهر عند استخدام الألوان الأخرى للدهانات و خاصة الغامقة و أهم هذه المشاكل ( و التي تظهر نتيجة سؤ تنفيذ ) هو ما يعرف عندنا بالتحوير ( و لا اعرف كيف أفسره لكم أو أجد مصطلح بديل له ) لكن أوضحه بـ ( عند نظرك إلى السطح عندما تقف بشكل موازي له إذا ظهر الدهان بشكل متفاوت في درجة اللون و الذي ربما لا يمكنك ملاحظته عندما تقف بشكل متعامد على السطح المدهون , فـ اعلم أن المصنعية سيئة , و لتفادي هذه المشكلة ( طبعا هذه المشكلة تظهر فقط عند استخدام الدهانات ذات الألوان الغامقة ) دائما ينفذ الدهان في اتجاه واحد عمودي , كما لا يترك الفاصل بين الوجه الواحد إذا كان السطح كبيرا حتى يجف بل يجب إنهاء كامل السطح بشكل متواصل و إن اضطررنا لإنهاء العمل يجب أن يكون ذلك عند الزوايا و إلا فانك ستجبر على إعادة كامل السطح مرة ثانية 

أتمنى أن يكون صبركم جميل 

و أن تغفروا لي ما سهوت عنه 

و الحمد لله رب العالمين​*


----------



## قاسم العراقي (22 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخينا العزيز على هذا العرض الرائع ونرجو المزيد
وعندي سؤالين 
1-كيف يتم الحكم على البورسلين على ان نوعيته جيدة خاج اطار الفحوصات المختبرية ؟؟
2- ماهي افضل مادة لمليء مفاصل البورسلين وماهي نوعية الالوان التي تخلط معها لكي تعطي نفس لون البورسلين المستعمل ؟
مع دعائي لوالديك بالمغفرة والرحمة


----------



## a.m (23 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

قاسم العراقي

مشكور جدا على كبير دعوتك 

جزاك الله كل خير 

اما بخصوص سؤالك 

 النوع الجيد من البورسلان : 

يكون الوجه تام الاستواء , بحيث اذا وضعت بلاطتان فوق بعضهما البعض لا تلاحظ اي فراغات بينهما 
بينما النخب الثاني و ... عند اجراء تلك التجربة ستلاحظ تقوس في البلاط , مما يشكل صعوبة و سوء في التنفيذ 
الامر الاخر ابعاد البلاطة في النوع الجيد تكون متساوية في كل البلاطات اي اذا كانت كمية البلاط المطلوب 3000 م2 تكون هذه الكمية كاملة ذات قياس موحد لا ينقص ولو ا ملم بينما الانواع الاخرى بالتأكيد ( لا )

اما بالنسبة للروبة : الان اصبحت الروبة مصنعة بشكل جاهز و حسب الالوان التى تريد دون الحاجة لعمليات الخلط و الاضافات , و يمكن الحصول على هذه الروبة من نفس المصدر الذي تستورد منه البلاط 


مشكور اخي الكريم على مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## كريم العاني (23 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي العزيز على الصور و الموضوع القيم 
ولكن ؟
لماذا بدءت بأعمال الارضيات قبل البدء بأعمال السقوف الثانوية حفاظا على السيراميك من الضرر الناتج لعمل السقوف الثانوية ؟
ولماذا تم فرش طبقة من الحصور قبل التطبيق بالارضية ؟
و جزاك الله خيرا 
المهندس : كريم العاني


----------



## a.m (23 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




كريم العاني قال:



السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي العزيز على الصور و الموضوع القيم 
ولكن ؟
لماذا بدءت بأعمال الارضيات قبل البدء بأعمال السقوف الثانوية حفاظا على السيراميك من الضرر الناتج لعمل السقوف الثانوية ؟
ولماذا تم فرش طبقة من الحصور قبل التطبيق بالارضية ؟
و جزاك الله خيرا 
المهندس : كريم العاني

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ( كريم العاني )

مشكور جدا على مرورك الكريم و على مداخلتك التى بها خبر و معرفة و اطلاع و ممارسة 

بالنسبة للسؤال الاول 

اولا اخي الحبيب مدة تنفيذ المشروع قليلة جدا مقارنة بحجم العمل , اذ ان تاريخ امر المباشرة كان في بداية شهر 3 من هذا العام و يجب تسليم المشروع في نهاية شهر 8 من هذا العام 

فكان لا بد من تداخل الاعمال و خصوصا ان حجم الاعمال الكهربائية و الميكانيكية كبير جدا , و لا يمكن الانتظار حتى يتم انهاء تلك الاعمال ثم المباشرة في الارضيات , كما ان معظم المواد و الاجهزة و المعدات و .... يتم استيرادها من الخارج و تحتاج الى زمن للوصول للمشروع , بعض هذه التجهيزات يصل في شهر 8 , فهل يمكن ان انتظر حتى وصولها مثلا 

اذا اخي الكريم طبيعة المشروع تفرض بعض الظروف التى ربما تتعارض مع الطبيعة المألوفة 

اما سؤالك الثاني فلم افهمه 

مع كل الود و الاحترام اخي الكريم ​*


----------



## firaswadi (24 مايو 2007)

*رسالة شكر وتقدير واحترام*

الأخ الباش مهندس / أيمن مهنا 
أشكرك من كل قلبي لما تقدمه من هذا الخير الوفير لإخوانك المهندسين . 
وكما قلت فالحمد لله الخير في إمة رسول الله(ص) موجود ..
وأنا شخصيا استفدت الكثير الكثير من هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد ، خاصة أني مقبل على تدريب عملي في الإجازة الصيفية . ولم أكن أعرف الكثير غير القوانين النظرية التي مللنا منا في الجامعة .
وكجزء من تعبيري لما بذلته من جهد في ايصال المعلومة لنا بالكلمة والصورة . ولحرصك على نفعك للمهندسين المبتدئين .
أقدم لك ملف pdf ، لكل ما تفضلت به من أول الموضوع بتنسيق وترتيب في 50 صفحة . وإضافة الفهرس للمواضيع التي تناولتها بشكل يسهل على القارئ الاستفادة منها وبشكل يمكن . لك أن تفيد بها باقي المنتديات الهندسية . . وذلك في هذا الرابط التالي : 
finishing.rar - 3.84MB
وعندي لك طلب صغير ، أتمنى عليك أن ترفق رابط الكتاب في مشاركتك الأولى للتسهيل على المهندسين في سهولة ايجاد الرابط .
وذلك تشجيعا لك على مواصلة جهودك في إفادة إخوانك المهندسن . وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## a.m (24 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




firaswadi قال:



الأخ الباش مهندس / أيمن مهنا 
أشكرك من كل قلبي لما تقدمه من هذا الخير الوفير لإخوانك المهندسين . 
وكما قلت فالحمد لله الخير في إمة رسول الله(ص) موجود ..
وأنا شخصيا استفدت الكثير الكثير من هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد ، خاصة أني مقبل على تدريب عملي في الإجازة الصيفية . ولم أكن أعرف الكثير غير القوانين النظرية التي مللنا منا في الجامعة .
وكجزء من تعبيري لما بذلته من جهد في ايصال المعلومة لنا بالكلمة والصورة . ولحرصك على نفعك للمهندسين المبتدئين .
أقدم لك ملف pdf ، لكل ما تفضلت به من أول الموضوع بتنسيق وترتيب في 50 صفحة . وإضافة الفهرس للمواضيع التي تناولتها بشكل يسهل على القارئ الاستفادة منها وبشكل يمكن . لك أن تفيد بها باقي المنتديات الهندسية . . وذلك في هذا الرابط التالي : 
finishing.rar - 3.84MB
وعندي لك طلب صغير ، أتمنى عليك أن ترفق رابط الكتاب في مشاركتك الأولى للتسهيل على المهندسين في سهولة ايجاد الرابط .
وذلك تشجيعا لك على مواصلة جهودك في إفادة إخوانك المهندسن . وشكرا جزيلا لك

أنقر للتوسيع...




بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي

و جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الذي لم تبخل به علينا 

اخي الحبيب بكل حب و اعتزاز بك و بكل اخواننا اقدم لك خالص شكري و امتناني لكل ما تفضلت بتشريفي به , ذلك جل امنيتى 

احمد الله كل الحمد الذي اعانني على ان اقدم هذا العمل الذي ارجو فيه وجهه الكريم , و ان يكون فيه العون لكل سائل 

اخي الكريم كل الكلمات تعجز عن التعبير فيما هو في قرار نفسي 
تقبل شكري و اعتزازي بك ​*


----------



## عمروعلى3 (24 مايو 2007)

سلمت يداك اخى الكريم


:12: تم تثبيت الموضوع للفائدة:12:​


----------



## a.m (24 مايو 2007)

*لآ اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




عمروعلى3 قال:



سلمت يداك اخى الكريم


:12: تم تثبيت الموضوع للفائدة:12:​

أنقر للتوسيع...



جزآكم الله كل خير , 

كل الشكر و العرفان أخي الغالي 

عمرو على 3 

أشكركم على هذا التقدير الذي كرمتموني به

عندما شاهدت موضوعي من بين المواضيع المثبتة انتابني شعور لا يوصف 

فـ الحمد الله رب العالمين 

اسأل الله العلي القدير أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائما 

و أن أكون أهلا لهذا التقدير و التشريف ​*


----------



## pmc (25 مايو 2007)

الموضوع رائع، شكرا لك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 مايو 2007)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــور أخـــــــي العزيز على هذا المجــــــــــــــــهود الأكثر من رائـــــــــع *

*سبــــحان الله وبحمده سبحـــــــــــــــــــــان الله العظيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم*


----------



## احمد غنيم (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (26 مايو 2007)

موضوع مهم جدا وأشكرك عليه ونتطلع للجديد


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (26 مايو 2007)

*أريد الجواب*

عمارة 16.5*16.5
كم يحتاج لها برميل من الدهاناتوماهي أفضل أنواع الدهانات وكم سعر البرميل0
P.S Has got acquainted with the girl, http://cyberblady.com, how it to you? Only it is fair!


----------



## احمد محمد صبرى (27 مايو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك يا رب يا باش مهندس ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## a.m (27 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي

pmc

ايمن عبد الفتاح

احمد غنيم

إبراهيم آل حمرة

احمد محمد صبرى

اشكر مروركم الكريم

اخواني الكرام 
الموضوع رائع بكم و بكرم اخلاقكم و رقيق كلماتكم 

اشكركم كل الشكر

اخي ابراهيم 
لا استطيع الاجابة على سؤالك , لان ذلك ربما يكون من باب الدعاية , التى ربما يجب ان لا تتم دون اذا ادارة الموقع , فتقبل اعتذاري , و اشكرك على كرمك و ذوقك , على العموم الانواع الجيدة معروفة و مشهورة في كل العالم و ليس في وطننا العربي فقط 
كما ان المُنتج للدهان يذكر في مواصفته كم من الامتار يفرد منتجه و منه يمكن ان تستنتج كمية البوية لما تطلب


فقط انوه على ان اعمال بلاط الجدران ستطرح قريبا ان شاء الله ​*


----------



## م نشوان الصالح (28 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الزعيم2000 (28 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخى على المجهود والسخاء فى المعلومة , شــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## abd83 (28 مايو 2007)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## أسامه منعم الجبوري (29 مايو 2007)

تسلم أيدك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عاصم محمد عامر (29 مايو 2007)

شغلك كويس اوووي


----------



## eng_shalash (29 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووور يا بشمهندس


----------



## desertsway (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## En.Mostafa (30 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وارجو الا تبخل علينا ببنود اخرى من التشطيبات


----------



## a.m (30 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

م نشوان الصالح

الزعيم2000

abd83

أسامه منعم الجبوري

عاصم محمد عامر

eng_shalash

desertsway

En.Mostafa

اشكركم على مروركم الكريم , وعلى مجاملتكم و ذوقكم 

و ان شاء الله الموضوع مستمر اخي الكريم  En.Mostafa

اشكرك اخي الحبيب عاصم محمد عامر على مجاملتك 

اخي اسامة سلمك الله و دمت بكل خير 

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا احبتي في الله ​*


----------



## م ابو اياد (1 يونيو 2007)

ياسيدي 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً 


بالفعل معلومات في غاية الاهميه

وخاصة للمبتدئين مثلي
فانا مشرف على مشروع مشفى حوالي 200 سرير واحتاج لمثل هذه المعلومااااات
بالطبع لست وحيدافي الاشراف
ولكن تظل بعض اللهجات عائقاً بيننا خاصة في امور الانشاءات واقصد بها لهجة اخواننا المصريين 
على سبيل المثال كنت اسمع من بعض الزملاء كلمة قده 
وبالفعل لم اكن اعرف معناها على بساطته وكذلك الخنزيره ولكن بالتدريج تعلمنا من اخواننا المصريين الكثير
فالواقع اننا ندين لاخواننا في مصر بالشي الكثير

وتقبل تحياتي :77:


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز a.m.بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع وبصراحة هذا الموضوع قد افادني كثيرا لانني مهندس حديث التخرج واعمل في اول مشروع لي لذا قد استفدت من هذا الموضوع ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## a.m (2 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

م ابو اياد

عبدالله الماضي

مشكورين جدا على مروركم الكريم

اخي الكريم ابو اياد , اشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقة هذا اولا , ثم ان احبتنا في مصر لهم كل التقدير و الاحترام , انا شخصيا من اطلاعي , اجد ان افضل الكوادر هم من ابناء مصر الغالية , كما ان مستوى التعليم في الجامعات اجده افضل من بلدان كثيرة , علما اني من الاردن و اعمل في الاردن 
كما ان والدي مهندسنا مدنيا درس في الاسكندرية , و على الاقل منه عرفت ان ما درسه و تعلمه هناك اكثر بكثير مما درسنا و تعلمنا ربما كان ذلك في القديم , و لكن من مشاركات اخواننا هنا استطيع ان اقول ان اخواننا في مصر هم الافضل مع كل الاحترام و التقدير لكل اخواننا الذين هم ايضا متميزون لكن اقصد هنا النسبة الاكبر اجدها عند اخواننا في مصر 

اخي الكريم عبد الله 

و عليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكور اخي الحبيب على رقيق كلماتك و لطفك و ذوقك , اتمنى من الله ان اكون دوما عن حسن ظنكم بي جميعا , مشكور جدا و دمت سالما ​*


----------



## wal_dab (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على هذه الجهود الجبارة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد عبادي (5 يونيو 2007)

اكث من رائع


----------



## TALALMSH (6 يونيو 2007)

مجهود رائع وجميل

يستحق الإشادة

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_shalash (6 يونيو 2007)

مجهود رائع وننتظر المزيد 
اهم حاجه الصور من الطبيعه .............


----------



## HKH (7 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع ونتمنى دوام التواصل والتوفيق


----------



## gamal marie (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وندعو لك بدوام انجاح


----------



## م مروان (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## a.m (10 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

أقدم لكم إخواني اعتذاري عن التأخر في استكمال الموضوع و ذلك بسب ظروف العمل التي تتطلب كما تعلمون التدرج حسب الأولويات التي يفرضها العمل 

لكن إن شاء الله سيتم استكمال الموضوع في الأيام القليلة القادمة إن شاء الله 


الأعمال التي سيتم التطرق إليها :

1-	أعمال بلاط الجدران ( الصيني )
2-	أعمال الأسقف المستعارة و هي عدة أنواع ( بلاطات , ألواح الجبسوم بورد , .. )
3-	أعمال الفوم و العزل للأسطح
4-	أعمال بلاط الأدراج
5-	أعمال الكيرتن 
6-	الأعمال الخارجية و هي ( أعمال الأرصفة و الساحات , بلاط و إسفلت )
7-	أعمال بلاط رخام للجدران و الأرضيات
8-	أعمال قسامات الألمنيوم
9-	تركيب المصعد 
10-	تركيب العفش
11-	يتخلل هذه الأعمال توضيح لتنفيذ الأعمال الكهربائية و الميكانيكية 

ثم في الختام نعرض إن شاء الله صور للمشروع بعد الانتهاء من كل الأعمال 



لا يفوتني ان اقدم كل الشكر لاخواني 


wal_dab

محمد عبادي

TALALMSH

eng_shalash

HKH

gamal marie

م مروان

بارك الله فيكم اخواني و مشكورين جدا على ذوقكم و رقيق كلماتكم ​*


----------



## eng.amani (10 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحت اخي ممكن نحكي بشكل مختصر عن انواع البلاط مع صورة لكل نوع 

شكرا جزيلا ع هالمجهود


----------



## m_anas (11 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## firasna (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي البش مهندس وان شاء الله يعود بالنفع على الجميع ننتظر مشاركات مماثلة من الاخوة والاخوات..


----------



## اسود العرب (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-spring (14 يونيو 2007)

لكم هذا كرم منك ان تطلعنا على هذه التجربة القيمة شكرا لك من القلب وثابر على طريق التميز والتفوق


----------



## احمد صافي علي (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل ,لكن هناك بعض الكلمات غير مفهو مه مثلا في البلاطات تقول يتم فرش طبقه عدسيه وبصراحه لا اعرف ما معناها والشئ الدارج لدينا قبل تنفيذ البلاطات يتم صب طبقه كونكريتيه blanding ثم تفرش مونة الاسمنت بنسبه1|3 وبسمك 4 سنتمترثم توضع البلاطات شكرا جزيلا مره ثانيه واتمنى ان تتواصل معنا بهذه التقارير القيمه


----------



## اسود العرب (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## محمدفؤاد (16 يونيو 2007)

موضوووووع روعه جميل جداااا بس ياريت لوكان word & pdf وتسلم ايدك يابشمهند على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## gamal marie (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الشيق .. والرجاء لوممكن نتعرف على بعض التشطيبات الداخلية للمساجد وشكرا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (19 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a.m (19 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

eng.amani

m_anas

firasna

اسود العرب

محمدفؤاد

gamal marie

عيدان السبعاوي

مشكورين جدا على كرمكم و ذوقكم 

جزاكم الله كل خير احبتي في الله 

اخي الكريم  محمد فؤاد  الموضوع رائع بكم و بمشاركتكم , تفضل اخي 

يمكنك تحميل النسخة التى صاغها لنا مشكورة اخونا الغالي  firaswadi 

من الرابط التالي 

http://www.zshare.net/download/2002140d58124f/

بالنسبة لباقي الاستفسارات ان شاء الله سأحاول ان البيي ما يمكنني منها 



اخواني الكرام جميعا اكرر اعتزاري عن التأخر في استكمال باقي الفاعليات و ذلك لاسباب لا مجال لذكرها , فتقبلوا اعتزاري بارك الله فيكم على ان يتم استكمال الموضوع خلال الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله 

مشكوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ احبتي في الله ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## صبرى الراجحى (20 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ميثم العنزي (20 يونيو 2007)

*الله ايسلم ايديك*

اخي الكريم الي اتاخر باظافة الرد لانه وقف مذهول من مدى التعاون منك الي ابديته في انجاز هذه الخدمة:14: :15:


----------



## mshafey (20 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك وجزاك عنه كل الثواب في الدنيا والاخرة ولكي تعم الفائدة علي جميع المسلمين من الافضل عمل الموضوع علي pdf fils كي يسهل تنزيله علي الجهاز مع الشكر


----------



## فاطمة (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## firaswadi (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم أيمن مهنا .. ونحن نقدر ظروفك إن شاء الله ...
نسأل الله لك التوفيق ...
ننتظر منك المزيد من العطاء بعد استكمال ظروف العمل إن شاء الله
بالنسبة للإخوان الذين يريدون نسخة PDF هذا هو الرابط
http://www.zshare.net/download/2002140d58124f


----------



## فاتن علي (22 يونيو 2007)

*استفسار*

موضوعك جدير بلاهتمام لكن عندي استفسار حول ما هي المواد المستخدمة لتثبيت السيراميك او الملاط بلارض . حيث ان الواضح فقط الحصى الناعم ولم ارى اي مونة اسمنت ورمل او غيرها
ارجو الايضاح مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاتن علي (22 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

عندي استفسار حول المواد المستخدمة في تثبيت الملاط
حيث لم ارى سوى الحصى الناعم 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## sslootah (22 يونيو 2007)

*ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااز*

شكرا جزيزا على هذا المجهود الجمييييل والى الامام 


a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه اجمعين
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a.m (22 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخواني الكرام

صبرى الراجحى

ميثم العنزي

mshafey

فاطمة

firaswadi

فاتن علي

sslootah

جزاكم الله كل خير 

مشكورين جدا على ما اكرمتوني به

اشكرك جدا اخي فراس على تقدير و ذوققك 

اختي الكريمة فاتن 

يتم تثبيت البلاط فوق المواد الحصوية ( عدسية ) باستخدام المونة , ثم بعد ذلك بالروبة بين البلاط 

مشكورة على مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## whnr2005 (25 يونيو 2007)

االله يبارك فى عمللك هذا يا اخى الكريم ولى رجاء عندك يا ريت تذكر الالفاظ الفنيه بالغه العربيه الفصحى وليس باللهجه المحليه


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
اخي مثل هذه المواضيع والله تفيدنا كخريجين جدد وننتظر المزيد انشاء الله 
ارجو تضع الموضع في ملف word pdf لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م. أبو عمر (26 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك يا أخي ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى .....


----------



## a.m (28 يونيو 2007)

*اعمال بلاط الجدران - بلاط صيني -*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

البلاط الصيني للجدران

نبدأ أولا بتحديد منسوب بلاط الأرضية للحمام أو السطح المراد تنفيذ بلاط جدران فيه 
و للمباشرة في التنفيذ 
يتم وضع القده على منسوب بلاط الأرضية و يتم توازينها تماما لنباشر في تركيب البلاط منها إلى الأعلى

مع ملاحظة الأتي

أولا نحدد نقطة بدء التنفيذ قبل المباشرة و ذلك لتحديد أماكن وجود الغلق ( كسر البلاط ) و بحيث نحقق أولا التربيع الكامل للغرفة ثم نقوم بتوزيع الغلق إما بشكل متساوي على السطح الواحد أو نضع الغلق في الأماكن الغير ظاهرة للعين , أما إذا كان توزيع البلاط محدد مسبقا على المخططات فعلينا التقيد به 

كما يتم التربيع للغرفة قبل المباشرة في أعمال البلاط و ذلك بإنشاء طبقة قصارة أسفل البلاط و ذلك عندما يستخدم اللاصق في أعمال البلاط 



إذا

يبدأ التركيب باتجاه السطح ثم إلى الأعلى و يستخدم في ذلك القده و الميزان , كما يتم وضع البيش بين البلاطات للحفاظ على حل ثابت , كم يتم استخدام زوايا خاصة توضع في الزوايا 


مراحل العمل 

1-	نبدأ بالتمديدات الصحية و الكهربائية 
2-	يتم إنشاء طبقة قصارة أسفل البلاط و بحيث نحقق التربيع الكامل للغرفة 
3-	نثبت المنسوب المطلوب لبلاط الأرضية 
4-	نبدأ بأعمال بلاط الجدران :

يتم تثبيت القده على المنسوب المحدد للأرضية , و نبدأ بتركيب البلاط فوقها باتجاه السطح ثم إلى الأعلى 
نستخدم القده و الميزان للحفاظ على الاستقامة و الشاقولية في البلاط , كما نستخدم البيش للحفاظ على عرض ثابت للحل بين البلاطات 

بعض الملاحظات :

يمكن استخدام الزوايا البلاستيكية عند زوايا الجدران و ذلك حسب الرغبة و الطلب , وهي ليست إجبارية و لكنها مهمة لحماية زوايا الجدران 

عندما يكون البلاط في الجدران و الأرضيات بنفس القياس ( أي أبعاد بلاط الجدران مساوي لأبعاد بلاط الأرضيات ) , لتحقيق التربيع الكامل يجب أن يكون الحل بين البلاط في خط واحد ما بين الأرضية و الجدران 

إذا واجهتنا مشكلة في التربيع ماذا يمكن أن نعمل 

الحل هنا إما بوضع بلاط الأرضية بشكل منحرف ( بزاوية 45 درجة ) أو يتم تقسيم الجدار إلى قسمين يفصل بينهما زنار , الجزء السفلي من الجدار ينفذ بشكل زاوية 45 





































​*


----------



## firaswadi (28 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح الرائع
والصور الأروع ..
لكن عندي سؤال ، هل لك من الإيضاح قليلا عن مفهوم الغلق الكامل ، وما قصة زاوية 45 عند مواجهة مشكلة في الغلق .. 
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng.amani (28 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحت كيف منسوب البلاط يعني ؟

وليش القصارة تحته مش في مونه ؟؟


----------



## a.m (29 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم جميعا احبتي

whnr2005

م.علي النعيمي

م. أبو عمر

firaswadi

eng.amani

مشكورين جدا على كرمكم و ذوقكم 

اما بالنسبة للتساؤلات سأجيب بحول الله عليها اليوم 

مشكورين جدا على المرور الكريم ​*


----------



## a.m (29 يونيو 2007)

*حول الاستفسار*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوتي الكرام 

firaswadi

eng.amani

اكرر شكري لاهتمامكم , و ارجو ان يكون هذا التوضيح مناسبا 


السؤال بخصوص الغلق 

ما جاء ذكره في الموضوع لا علاقة له بالغلق , كنت اعني ما يلي :

عندما تكون الجدران متعامدة بعضها على بعض و تكون أبعاد البلاط الأرضي مساوية إلى أبعاد بلاط الجدران هذا يعني بالضرورة أن الحل بين البلاط في الأرضي و الجدران يجب أن يلتقيان , أي عندما تنظر إليه ستجد خطا واحدا مستمرا من الأرض إلى الجدار 


لكن ربما تواجهنا – هذا ما اعنيه – مشكلة في التقاء الجدران بعضها مع بعض بان يكون بينها انحراف ما و لا يحقق زاوية قائمة , في هذه الحالة و عند انتهاء تنفيذ بلاط الجدران ستلاحظ انك وقعت في مشكلة كنت قد غفلت عنها و هي أن الحل بين البلاط لن يلتقي مع حل الجدران و هذا بالتأكيد عيبا معماريا , إذا يجب أن نتأكد دوما أن التربيع محقق في الجدران قبل المباشرة في التنفيذ .

لكن ماذا افعل إن واجهتني هذه المشكلة بعد أن أكون قد قمت بتنفيذ بلاط الجدران 

الحل يكون بان اجعل البلاط الأرضي غير متعامد على الجدران بل نجعله يميل على الجدار بشكل زاوية قدرها 45 درجة , وهذا من الناحية المعمارية ليس فيه أي عيب .

لاحظ ما اعني من خلال الصور 





















أما كيف نقوم بتوزيع الغلق عموما 

فـ سأجيب من خلال مشاركة لي سابقة على سؤال احد زملائنا و هي كما يلي 




الاولى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم 
سأجيب بالترتيب كما هو طرحك للتساؤل

أولا أخي الكريم ( يمكن أن يكون الكسر في الأعلى أو الأسفل فهذا الأمر ذوقي بالدرجة الأولى وأنا شخصيا أفضل أن يكون الكسر في الأعلى
ثانيا – الفواصل أيضا تتراوح كما ذكرت و قد تصل إلى 1سم ويلعب الذوق أيضا دورا كبير في الاختيار و لا بأس في استخدام إي من الأبعاد المذكورة للفواصل 
ثالثا- ليس من الضروري التقاء الفواصل بين الجدران و الأرضيات بل الأفضل و الأجمل عدم التلاقي , كما يمكن أن تستخدم سيراميك للأرضيات بقياس مختلف أصلا عن صيني الجدران إذ لا يمكن التلاقي أصلا 
رابعا – الزنار الذي ذكرت عادة يتم تركيبه على ارتفاع محدد حسب إما البكج أي حسب المقاس المحدد سلفا من المصنع حسب مقاس البلاط المصنع , أو إذا أمكن يوضع على ارتفاع حسب الذوق إذا أمكن , أما وضعه عند التقاء الجدران بالأرضيات أنا شخصيا لم أرى ذلك ولا أرى فيه أي ناحية جمالية و أنت هنا تجيب عن سؤالك لأول بان الكسر يوجد في الأسفل 

خامسا- عند تركيب السيراميك أو الصيني بطريقة ( التلزيق – اللصق ) باستخدام مواد خاصة , طبقة القصارة هي التي يجب أن تكون منفذة بشكل جيد , كما هو الحال بالنسبة للأرضية التي يتم صب طبقة من الخرسانة , تأسيس لتركيب البلاط , مع ملاحظة أن هذه الطريقة ( لصق بلاط الأرضيات ) غير محبذة لان البلاط هنا سيكون معرض للكسر بشكل كبير بسبب قساوة الطبقة التي هي أسفله , وعادة تستخدم هذه الطريقة في عمليات الترميم و الصيانة فقط إذ تكون الأرضيات مبلطة في الأصل و يتم لصق نوع أخرى فوقها .

أما إذا كان العمل باستخدام المونة – فيجب عمل الودعات و المقاييس و التربيع للمساحات المطلوب التنفيذ فيها إذ يتم مسبقا تحديد أماكن الغلاقات –( الكسر ) و حصرها في المكان الذي نريد 

سادسا – بالتأكيد أخي يبدأ عمل الجدران قبل الأرضيات بل عادة يتم تأخير أعمال بلاط الأرضيات إلى أن تصبح الحركة في المشروع محدودة , و محصورة , و يبدأ تنفيذ أعمال البلاط من الطابق الأخير إلى الأسفل 

و الحمد لله رب العالمين



الثانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تكرم يا أخي 

يتم استلام أعمال السيراميك باستخدام ( القده و الميزان و في الجدران بالإضافة لما ذكر يستخدم الزاويا و القياس)
التركيب :-
بالنسبة للجدران :
يتم بدء العمل بوضع القده على طولها بشكل أفقي و على منسوب بلاط الأرضية , حيث يتم توازين هذه القده باستخدام الميزان , و بحيث يوضع أسفلها مثلا كسر بلاط حتى نضمن استقرارها و لنتمكن من رفعها أو إنزالها حسب الطلب و لنصل إلى اتزانها تماما باستخدام الميزان, حيث يتم تركيب أول صف بلاط على هذه القده ثم يتم تركيب الاتجاه المتعامد مع هذا الصف بنفس الطريقة و لكن نضيف لها استخدام الزوايا , وهكذا حتى نصل إلى الواجهة الأخيرة مع ملاحظة انه يفضل وضع الغلق( خلف الباب بعد فتحه ) و المكان الأبعد بالنسبة للباب بلاطة كاملة وذلك على نفس الضلع , بالنسبة للجدران 
ألان يتم التركيب للأعلى باستخدام الميزان و بزيادة الارتفاع دائما نتأكد باستخدام القده و الميزان 
بالنسبة للبلاط الأرضي :
إذا كان مكان العمل يفرض وجود الميول ( كالحمامات ) يتم إنشاء ودعاة ملاصقة للجدران باعتبارها المنطقة التي يجب أن تكون الأعلى ,بحيث يتم رفع الجزء القريب من الجدار قليلا حتى لا يكون عرضة لتجميع المياه , ثم في مكان المصرف نضع بلاطة و نقوم بتوزينها و على المنسوب المطلوب ثم من الزوايا الأربعة للغرفة و من البلاطة الملاصقة للجدار إلى بلاطة المصرف أنشئ الودعات ثم أقوم بالتعبئة بينهما , هنا أيضا حاول أن تجعل الغلق عند تواجد المقاعد و المغاسل , إي في الضلع الموازي للباب و الذي يكون مخفي عن النظر
أما في حال العمل في الغرف مثلا يكون تركيب البلاط بشكل متزن أفقيا و بلا ميول و ذلك بإنشاء ودعاة من البلاط نفسه ( حسب أبعاد الغرفة أو المكان الذي أنفذ فيه ) و بحيث أسيطر على أماكن الغلق من ناحية و على أفقية البلاط من ناحية ثانية وذلك باستخدام القده و الميزان , ثم أقوم بالتعبئة بين هذه الودعات , 
لاحظ أن مقاس البلاطة معلوم و أبعاد الغرفة معلوم أي يمكن أن نعرف عدد البلاطات في كل اتجاه و هكذا . وهنا أيضا يجب أن يكون الكسر في الضلع الموازي لمفصل باب الغرفة
ألان في الساحات سيكون العمل بإنشاء ميول لتصريف المياه بشكل عام أمطار أو غيره و ينفذ بإنشاء الودعات كما سبق 
الاستلام:-
أقوم بالتالي بعملية الاستلام باستخدام القده و الميزان و الزوايا أو القياس

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الساحات و إنشاء فواصل التمدد , فذلك يعتمد على المساحة , فإذا كان التنفيذ محصور و في مساحات صغيرة , لا داعي لإنشاء فواصل و خصوصا سؤالك عن منزل 
أما إذا كان العمل في ساحات ذات مسطح كبير مثل ساحات المدارس ذات البعدين الكبيرين , هنا يجب وضع هذه الفواصل ,و يمكن أن تكون هذه الفواصل في اتجاه واحد أو اتجاهين و يعتمد ذلك على الأبعاد للسطح الذي أنفذه و على العوامل التي تؤثر فيه 
على كل حال يمكن أن أنفذ الفواصل بشكل عرضي أو بشكل طولي 
لكن يجب مراعاة انه في حالة عمل فواصل التمدد يتم عمل الفواصل ثم تركيب البلاطات ويجب تنفيذ قطاع معدني زوايا معدنية لحبس البلاط عند الفاصل بحيث لا يترك حرا فيسهل فكه ويجب ملأ الفاصل بمادة مطاطية لتلافي تأثيرات ظاهرة التمدد والانكماش
وعن سؤالك بالنسبة للمنازل أرى انه لا داعي لوضع فواصل التمدد إذا كانت المساحات التي تقصد ليست كبيرة
أما بالنسبة لنسب الخلط فيمكن أن تحصل عليها أخي من كتاب المواصفات 
وان لم تخني ذاكرتي فهي كما يلي
للبلاط 1:3 في الأرضيات ( رمل: اسمنت) رمل ناعم خالي من الحصويات ليسهُل معه عملية الضغط , و التركيب
أعمال اللياسة 1:4 


أرجو أن تكون الإجابة كافية أخي الكريم 
و إن أخر دعوانا
أن الحمد لله رب العالمين




أما عن سؤال أخي الكريم eng.amani


نعم في الغالب يكون العمل باستخدام المونة لكن المطلوب في هذا المشروع أن يتم التركيب باستخدام اللاصق 
​*


----------



## impire (30 يونيو 2007)

مجهود رائع ...


----------



## احمد السماحى (30 يونيو 2007)

والله ماقصرت 
وشكرا لك على شرحك الجميل


----------



## m_anas (30 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_anas (30 يونيو 2007)




----------



## firaswadi (30 يونيو 2007)

ماا شـــــــــــــــاء الله عليك يا مهندسنا الكريم .. بل معلم المهندسين
اطلاع واسع على السؤال .. 
وسعة صدر واسعة في الأجابة ..
لك منا كل التقدير والاحترام .. ولن يضيع الله لك عملا أردت به خدمة المسلمين


----------



## a.m (30 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الغالي 

firaswadi

بارك الله فيك 

مشكور جدا على مجاملتك الكريمة

اتمنى من الله ان اكون قدر هذه الثقة الغالية 

مشكور جدا على ما اكرمتني به وعلى ذوقك و لطفك

جزاك الله كل خير ​*


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (2 يوليو 2007)

وفقكم الله وجعلكم خير مرشد لخير سلف امه محمد رسول الله


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (2 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد المعاضيدي (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
العصو المتميز فعلا a.m شكرا على الموضوع المفيد حقا
من خلال الصور توارد الى ذهني سؤال (لماذا لايتم عمل التمديدات الكهرباية بالنسبة الى السقف قبل الصب هل هناك سبب هندسي) 
احمد عادل


----------



## احمد المعاضيدي (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
العضو المتميز فعلا a.m شكرا على الموضوع المفيد حقا
من خلال الصور توارد الى ذهني سؤال (لماذا لايتم عمل التمديدات الكهرباية بالنسبة الى السقف قبل الصب هل هناك سبب هندسي) 
احمد عادل


----------



## عصام قاسم (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جــــــــدااااااااااا يا باشمهندس والله موضوع جميل انعم الله عليك وعلينا بنعمة العلم


----------



## عصام قاسم (5 يوليو 2007)

في انتظار يا باشمهندس المزيد


----------



## توفيق قشلان (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الموضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## a.m (6 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله 

impire

احمد السماحى

m_anas

firaswadi

م أحمد السنجهاوي

احمد المعاضيدي

عصام قاسم

توفيق قشلان

جزاكم الله خيرا

مشكورين على المرور الكريم

اخي الكريم impire
مشكور على مجاملتك الرقيقة , رائع بكم و بمشاركتم اخي الكريم

اخي احمد السماحى

مشكور اخي على مجملتك الرقيقة , بكم اخي الحبيب يزهو الموضوع و يزداد جمالا

اختي الكريم m_anas
جزاك الله كل خير 

اخي الغالي firaswadi
مشكور اخي على دوام مجاملتك

اخي الكريم م أحمد السنجهاوي
جزاك الله خيرا , مشكور على كريم دعواك

اخي الكريم احمد المعاضيدي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا 

اخي الكريم , بالفعل قد تم ذلك , تم وضع التمديدات في خرسانة العقدات , لكن حجم الاعمال الكهربائية كبير جدا بالاضافة للتعديلات الكثيرة اضف الى ذلك وجود اسقف مستعارة .

مشكور على ملاحظتك الدقيقة 

اخي الكريم عصام قاسم

جزاك الله خيرا 
جميل بكم اخي الكريم , مشكور على كرمك و ذوقك

اخي الكريم توفيق قشلان

جزاك الله خيرا

الروعة
بكم اخي و بكرمكم و ذوقكم , مشكور جدا على مرورك الكري​*م


----------



## saleh_civil (8 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيه موضوع رائع وجميل وطريقة الشرح كانت مذهلة


----------



## طه زويد (8 يوليو 2007)

سلام عليكم
أخي العزيز
لاحظت أن تنفيذ اعمال التطبيق بالبورسلان للأرضيات بدون صب كونكريت للأرضية , الا يؤدي ذلك الى حصول تخسفات في المستقبل؟


----------



## 1qaz (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1qaz (8 يوليو 2007)

والله شي جميل


----------



## 1qaz (8 يوليو 2007)

[اسال الله ان يحيرنا واياكم من اهوال تللك الاياممشاهدة المرفق ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ظˆط£طµط­ ظ…ط§ظ‚ظٹظ„ ظپظٹ ط£ط­ط¯ط§ط« ظ…ط§ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ظٹظˆظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ…ط©.doc


----------



## فكرى ندا (9 يوليو 2007)

بصراحة الموضوع كتير رائع
وياريت دايما تفيدنا بالحاجات الرائعة اللى بتفيد كل الناس 
وجزاك الله خيرا
أخوك / محمد بدر


----------



## الجوهي (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي مهنا على هذه المشاركات القيمه وارجو منك ان تقبلني صديق لديك
algohi2003*************
[email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## a.m (15 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله

saleh_civil


طه زويد

1qaz

فكرى ندا

الجوهي

جزآكم الله خيرا

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم

أخي الكريم saleh_civil

مشكور جدا على رقيق كلماتك و مجاملتك الكريمة


أخي الكريم طه زويد

مشكور أخي على مداخلتك الكريمة

بالتأكيد لا أخي الكريم و خصوصا أن طبقة الحصويات أسفل البلاط ذات سماكة قليلة أسفلها طبقة الخرسانة المسلحة للعقدات , إذ أن عملية الهبوط فيها مستبعدة ( بسبب السماكة القليلة لها مع ملاحظة وجوب تعريضها للمياه قبل المباشرة بعملية تعبئة البلاط )

مشكور على مرورك الكريم


أخي الكريم 1qaz


جزآك الله خيرا و مشكور على كرمك و ذوقك



أخي الكريم فكرى ندا


الموضوع رائع بكم و بمروركم و ذوقكم 

جزآك الله خيرا


أخي الكريم saleh_civil


جزآك الله خيرا 

الموضوع قيم بكم و بمشاركتكم أخي الحبيب

يشرفني جدا صداقتك 

اسأل الله أن يديم المحبة بيننا جميعا 
​*


----------



## a.m (15 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقدم لكم هذه الصور عن مراحل تجهيز قواعد التشلر 

عزل - اولا رولات اسفلتية
- ثانيا عزل صوة
- تسليح و صب





​*


----------



## firaswadi (18 يوليو 2007)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اقدم لكم هذه الصور عن مراحل تجهيز قواعد التشلر
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم a.m. لكن هل يمكن لك أن ترفق الصور منفردة لا أن تكون في صورة واحدة متحركة وذلك للاستفادة الكبرى .. وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عادل علي سعد (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على هذا العرض الرائع


----------



## الريح عبد العال (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ونتمي الاكثار من مثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## طارق77 (21 يوليو 2007)

حفظك الله وبارك قيك


----------



## bazcom (25 يوليو 2007)

جــزا الله الـشـدائـد كـل خــــيرا عرفت بها عـــدو مـن صـديــقى
صــديـقى مـن يقاسمنى هـمومى ويـرمى بالعـاداوة مـن عــادانى

شاكر جــــدا

Eng. _Mohamed El-Baz_
Egypt


----------



## a.m (25 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي الكرام

firaswadi

عادل علي سعد

الريح عبد العال

المهندس يوسف بدوي

طارق77

bazcom

مشكورين على كرمكم و ذوقكم 

اخي الغالي فراس وادي 

اولا اعتزر لتأخر الرد و ان شاء الله سيكون لك ذلك 

اخواني الكرام عادل علي سعد , الريح عبد العال

رائع بكم و بمشاركتم مشكورين على مجاملتكم الرقيقة

اخي المهندس يوسف بدوي , طارق77 , bazcom

جزاكم الله خير , و مشكورين على رقيق كلماتكم ​*


----------



## a.m (25 يوليو 2007)

*قواعد التشيلرات*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مراحل تنفيذ قواعد الشيلرات

نبدأ ببناء الطوب لتحديد القواعد على السطح 

نقوم بعمل طبقة قصارة للجوانب و الأرضية 

ثم ننفذ طبقة العزل – رولات – عزل مائي

ثم نباشر بأعمال عزل الاهتزاز و الصوت حيث يتم ذلك بـ :


إنشاء طبقة من الصوف الصخري 

كما يتم عزل الجوانب 

ثم يتم وضع مكعبات من مواد خاصة فوق الطبقة السابقة مهمتها امتصاص الاهتزازات

ثم يتم تركيب ألواح خشب ( فير فيس ) فوق هذه المكعبات , تغطى بطبقة من النايلون

ثم نبدأ بتركيب حديد التسليح و الصب 

شاهد ذلك من خلال الصور 


















































































و دمتم ​*


----------



## romah (14 أغسطس 2007)

جهد وعمل رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هناء* (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## body55 (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير ،معلومات هامة نتمنى أن تكون في ملف


----------



## gamal marie (20 أغسطس 2007)

مافائدة عزل الصوت ( بواسطة الصوف الضخرى) اسفل القواعد ..وهل يفضل اب يكون العزل للحوائط والاسقف اجدى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## firaswadi (21 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك أخي المهندس ... 
شرح جميل ووافر ... 
لكن عندي رجاء من الإدارة لإعادة تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته الكبيرة ولمواصلة نشاط الموضوع ...


> جزاك الله خير ،معلومات هامة نتمنى أن تكون في ملف


يوجد ملف جاهز قد قمت بإعداده ويصل فيه الشرح حتى أعمال الدهانات ، وترقب في الأيام القليلة القادمة تحديث الملف ليتضمن باقي الأعمال اللاحقة ، أما الملف السابق ففي الرابط التالي :
http://firas.110mb.com/uploading/uploaded/finishing.zip
تحياتي للجميع ..


----------



## م احمد عبدالرحمن (22 أغسطس 2007)

والله شئ رايئع والي الأمام ياخي


----------



## ابو يامين (22 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## a.m (25 أغسطس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

romah

هناء*

body55

gamal marie

firaswadi

م احمد عبدالرحمن

ابو يامين

مشكورين على المرور الكريم 

احبتي في الله الموضوع 

رائع بكم 

شيق بمشاركتم و مروركم

جميل باخلاقكم و ذوقكم 

اخي الكريم body55 ستجد بكل تأكيد العون من زملائنا و هو اخونا الغالي فراس وادي سباقا كما هي عادته ( جزاك الله خيرا اخي الغالي )

اخي الكريم gamal marie

الموضوع مستمر و لم ينتهي بعد , أرجوا ان يكون صبرك جميلا 

على كل حال و باختصرار , ما تفضلت به لا علاقة له بعزل الصوت و خصوصا ان هذه الماكينات ذات طاقة عالية جدا , و للعلم هي بحد ذاتها معزولة و لكن حتى نؤمن كتم للصوت و الاهتزاز لا بد من عمل ما تم ذكره و ما سيتم تفصيله بحول الله لاحقا 

مشكورين جميعا و دمتم بكل خير ​*


----------



## ENG123 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الشرح 
و لكن اعتقد ان نسبة الخلط في الطبقة الناعمة هي 1:3
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## راسم النعيمي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع مهم


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واقترح عمل شبه قاموس للمصطلحات المستخدمه حيث انها تختلف من بلد لاخر مثل الودعات --البيتون----الطوبار----الجوائز----وذلك لعموم الفائده واخيرا بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (4 سبتمبر 2007)

حقيقة لم اكن تصفحت المشاركة بالكامل والان فالموضوع اكثر من رائع والاروع من ذلك ما قذفه الله من محبتك في قلوب هذا الجمع الكبير من المهندسين علي اختلاف بلدانهم ومشاربهم جعلك الله سببا في جمع هذه الامه وتقبل منك ---اخوك رضا الفطاطري من مصر


----------



## م:راكان (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطييك العافية وأسأل الله أن يوفقك في حياتك


----------



## a.m (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا

ENG123

راسم النعيمي

رضا الفطاطري

م:راكان

مشكورين جدا على كرمكم و ذوقكم جميعا 

اخي الكريم رضا الفطاطري جزاك الله خيرا على كلماتك الرقيقة و مجاملتك الكريمة ​*


----------



## ENG123 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز


----------



## مكاوي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*اشكر لكاتب الموضوع كرمه الحاتمي*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي الموضوع الجميل ولا تهتم فانت قصدة وجه الله الكريم فهذا داعم كبير لك في الاستمرار واتمني منك توضيح بعض المصطلحات التي يستخدماه الصنايعيه والتي تختلف من منطقه لاخر 
ارجوا من الزملاء عرض تجاربهم 

ولكم اطيب المني


----------



## م.عطا (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بن شاهين (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكي على هذه المجهود المتميز لاستكمال الشروع


----------



## فادي الخطيب (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل ايمن مهنا a m

فعلا مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك جديرة بالتصفح والمتابعة
واسمح لنا اخي الكريم
ان نضيف موضوعك القيم
الى مكتبة ادارة المشاريع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=76

والتي اتمنى من كل الزملاء
ان يزوروها ويقتبسوا من افادات الاخوة الاعضاء
ويضيفوا لها ما يفيد ادارة المشاريع

حيث مازلنا نبني تلك المكتبة سويا

اخي الفاضل ايمن مهنا
جزاك الله خيرا عما قدمت من افادات بهذا الموضوع​


----------



## علي الوهبي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ....a.m المحترم
مشروعك ضخم وجبار وعلى ذلك اتعجب من مشروع بالضخامة لا تصب الأرضيات بالخرسانة المسلحة (بسمك 10سم على الأقل مع تسليحها بالحديد المشبك وعمل فواصل التمدد للخرسانة)بعد ان يتم عمل التمديدات الكهربائية والصحية وبعد ذلك يتم استخدام مونة الفوتونايت للسيراميك او البلا ط


----------



## a.m (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*


نهر النيييل قال:






اخونا الفاضل ايمن مهنا a m

فعلا مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك جديرة بالتصفح والمتابعة
واسمح لنا اخي الكريم
ان نضيف موضوعك القيم
الى مكتبة ادارة المشاريع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=76

والتي اتمنى من كل الزملاء
ان يزوروها ويقتبسوا من افادات الاخوة الاعضاء
ويضيفوا لها ما يفيد ادارة المشاريع

حيث مازلنا نبني تلك المكتبة سويا

اخي الفاضل ايمن مهنا
جزاك الله خيرا عما قدمت من افادات بهذا الموضوع​

أنقر للتوسيع...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخي الغالي نهر النييل 
جزاك الله خيرا
اسعدني مرورك الكريم جدا 

مشكور جدا على رقيق كلماتك التى ارجو من الله ان اكون اهلا لها و ان اكون دوما عند حسن ظنكم 

مشكور على كرمك , و انه لشرف لي ان يوضع موضوعي في مكتبة ادارة المشاريع و فخر اعتز به جدا

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا ​*


----------



## a.m (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*


علي الوهبي قال:



الأخ....a.m المحترم
مشروعك ضخم وجبار وعلى ذلك اتعجب من مشروع بالضخامة لا تصب الأرضيات بالخرسانة المسلحة (بسمك 10سم على الأقل مع تسليحها بالحديد المشبك وعمل فواصل التمدد للخرسانة)بعد ان يتم عمل التمديدات الكهربائية والصحية وبعد ذلك يتم استخدام مونة الفوتونايت للسيراميك او البلا ط

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم علي الوهبي

جزاك الله خيرا و اسعدني مرورك الكريم

ما تفضلت به قد تم شئ مما تفضلت به فالبلاط فوق عقدات اولا و في الطابق الارضي فوق مدة كما تفضلت , و في معظم الاحيان يتم وضع الحصويات اسفل البلاط على الاقل عندنا و نادرا ما يتم صب طبقة يتم لصق البلاط عليها , و لكن يتم ذلك على الجدران .

مشكور على مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## المستشار الاول (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي أيمن,
شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الشيق.
أتمنى أن أتواصل ولكن لم أجد *****ك بالمعلومات الشخصيه فأرجوا أن تواصلني.


----------



## alpha bidoo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي a.m على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا


----------



## depo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## depo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## depo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## depo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جيد وياريت لو حد يعرف حاجة مايبخل


----------



## new daz (13 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك .. ولك .. وعليك .. وجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم .. احسنت .. تسلم وتعييييش.


----------



## yahyoh (15 يناير 2008)

كل الروابط التى وضعت للموضوع القيم هذا لا تعمل معى


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 يناير 2008)

برافويا بشمهندس مش عارف اقول ايه قدام الروعة دى


----------



## محمدبركات (21 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

اولا شكرا على العرض الشيق لهذه الصور الجميله ثانيا الاعمده مع الالتقاء بالبورسلين يجب ان يكون هناك حليه اوشمبران كفاصل جمالى بينها وبين البورسلين عباره عن دائرهgrc Or Grg مع التاج اعلى العمود والله الموفق


----------



## بن شاهين (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الابداع 
شكرا على التميز 
شكرا بكل ما تستحق الكلمة من معنى
:75: :20:​


----------



## engineer-rehab (15 فبراير 2008)

بجد شئ جميل جدا

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## عباس المهندس (16 فبراير 2008)

نسال الله لك التوفيق والف شكر على هذ المجهود القيم


----------



## خالد النمر (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة المفيدة ...


----------



## علي العوضى (12 مارس 2008)

جعل الله كل مشاركاتك القيمة فى ميزان حسناتك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو العز حسن (19 مارس 2008)

سلم الله ايديك على هل شرح 
و اذا كان في عندك مشاركات بحساب الكميات بيكون يكتر خيرك


----------



## المهندس-أنس (18 يونيو 2008)

بصراحة الموضوع شامل وكامل ( _والكامل الله سبحانه تعالى_ ) أرجوا أن يجزيك الله تعالى عنا خير الجزاء وشكرأ ( _من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله_ ) ....................أخوك :7:


----------



## body55 (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله لك صدقة جارية آمين


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (19 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات ولو ان الصور غير ظاهرة عندى للاسف ،،،، ولو وددت اى مساعده فى مجال تشطيبات الرخام والجرانيت والحجر الهاشمى بمصر فانا فى خدمتك


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (19 يونيو 2008)

شكراٌ جزيلاٌ ياأخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المشاركه المميزه


----------



## mhmdfred (20 يونيو 2008)

وكذلك تفاعل الاخوه المهندسين


----------



## عماد بوسة (29 يوليو 2008)

انت كالوردة تعطي طيبها لكل من يقترب منها بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (29 يوليو 2008)

الصور مش ظاهرة 
و علي العموم


----------



## م عبدالخالق (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وأرجو من الله عز وجل أن يفتح لك أبواب رحمته ورزقه وعلمه
أما بعد ....
أحب أضيف معلومات بسيطة من أخوكم 
في أعمال اللياسة ( القصارة ) مهم جدا في جميع الخطوات السابقة الذكر المعالجة بالماء في كل ما داخله أسمنت 
بعد انتهاء المباني - الطرطشة - اللياسة 
فمثلا الطرطشة ترش بالماء لمدة 7 أيام وأنا عن نفسي أرش 3 فقط وهذا حتي تكون الطرطشة صلبة تمشي ايدك عليها فتكون قوية زي ما بيقولوا ممكن تجرح ايدك 
وهكذا يجب المعالجة في أي شغل داخل فيه أسمنت وطبعا انتم عارفين معالجة الخرسانة 
اسف لو طولت عليكم وفقكم الله وهدانا جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد النونو (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي الحبيب على دعمك و كرم أخلاقك 

و اسأل الله أن يتقبل أعمالنا جميعا خالصا لوجهه الكريم


----------



## alkaser88 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مش لاقي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجازيك كل خير على موضوعك الطيب.


----------



## hk-irq (5 أكتوبر 2008)

والله موضوع رائع والاروع منه كاتبه , لك مني كل التقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك, بس يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يرفع المشاركة على هيئة ملف word or pdf لان الصور لا تظهر والروابط جميعها لاتعمل.


----------



## 1qaz (6 أكتوبر 2008)

gzak allah alf khair 3la haza almodo3


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة المستخلصة من تجربة ميدانية اتمنى لك التوفيق
فراس الكبيسي
بغداد-العراق


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (14 أكتوبر 2008)

والله موضوع رائع والاروع منه كاتبه , لك مني كل التقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك, بس يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يرفع المشاركة على هيئة ملف word or pdf لان الصور لا تظهر والروابط جميعها لاتعمل please any valid link as word file or pdf 
pleassssssssssssssssse


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور لا تظهر والروابط جميعها لاتعمل


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*والله موضوع رائع والاروع منه كاتبه , لك مني كل التقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك, بس يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يرفع المشاركة على هيئة ملف word or pdf لان الصور لا تظهر والروابط جميعها لاتعمل please any valid link as word file or pdf 
pleassssssssssssssssse*​


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*والله موضوع رائع والاروع منه كاتبه , لك مني كل التقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك, بس يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يرفع المشاركة على هيئة ملف word or pdf لان الصور لا تظهر والروابط جميعها لاتعمل please any valid link as word file or pdf 
pleassssssssssssssssse*​


----------



## هيثم حلمى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

برجاء كتابة الموضوع مرة اخرى مع التاكد من رفع الصور و اذا فشلي المهمة ..... اخبر احد المشرفين لازالتها


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (26 أكتوبر 2008)

please any valid link as word file or pdf 
pleassssssssssssssssse


----------



## civileng_amira (27 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## العطياني (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كتير على الموضوع


----------



## ميرو كيمو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## باتريوت (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووررريييييننن


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (31 أكتوبر 2008)

والله موضوع رائع والاروع منه كاتبه , لك مني كل التقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك, بس يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يرفع المشاركة على هيئة ملف word or pdf لان الصور لا تظهر والروابط جميعها لاتعمل please any valid link as word file or pdf


----------



## newbarcelonar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي

انت رائع جدا

هذا موضوع جيد ان شاء الله للاحسن:56::56::56::56:

موضوع هام جدااااا


----------



## عقاري متمكن (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## newbarcelonar (29 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع لطيف ومهم........................شكرا اخي


----------



## محمد جعفر عباس (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراٌ جزيلاٌ أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراٌ


----------



## SALAR2005 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله


----------



## من الامارات (10 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم يدك والموضوع رائع وياريت اذا سمحت ترسل ملفات وورد او pdf للاستفادة اكثر وربنا يوفقك ونشالله للأمام اكثر واكثر


----------



## samy abbas (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثرا


----------



## ragia (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*من فضلكم أريد كل شيئ عن التشطيبات*

:67:من فضلكم أريد كل شيئ عن التشطيبات


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي على موضوعك الجميل والقيم والمفيد لكن لدي استفسار وهو ان الصور المرفقه لم تفتح عندي ارجوا الرد علي ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابراهيم عواد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوور اخي موضوع رائع


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 يناير 2009)

أخي العزيز الصور غير واضحه أو غير موجوده بالمنتدى ممكن تحملها بصيغة pdf


----------



## م:وحيد على (9 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عادل ناصف (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## شعبان حواط (9 يناير 2009)

يا ريت للاخوة المهندسين العظماء ما يبخلوش علينا بكتب فى تنفيذ محطات الرفع ومحطات المعالجة للصرف الصحى وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## gazalone (7 فبراير 2009)

_بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا_


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (8 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جيد لكنه اي واحد عندة تلك المعلومات


----------



## عمر العامري (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع وإن شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## aljafry (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااجزيلا يااخي الكريم


----------



## وليد يوسف خليل (26 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور ا بشمهندس على هذا الاسلوب الجميل في طريقة الشرح*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه اجمعين *​ 

*سأبدأ معكم بتقديم شرح مختصر لكيفية تنفيذ أعمال التشطيبات لمشروع أقوم بتنفيذه حاليا*​ 
*اسأل الله العلي القدير أن ينتفع به كل سائل*​ 
*أولا أقدم نبذة عن المشروع الذي سأتحدث عن كل مرحلة من مراحل التنفيذ مدعمة بالصور إن شاء الله :*
*يتألف المشروع من:*
*طابق تسوية: مساحة الطابق 550م2 يوجد بها مسرح و غرف تخزين و غرف الخدمات*
*الطابق الأرضي: مساحة الطابق 1100م2 *
*الطابق الأول: مساحة الطابق 1100م2*
*و الطابق الثاني و الثالث و أيضا مساحة كل طابق 1100 م2 *
*و طابق رووف بمساحة 650 م2 *
*المبنى خاص بالمدينة الإعلامية , أي انه في اغلبه يتكون من صالات لقنوات البث المختلفة , اما طابق الرووف (كافتيريا خاصة لموظفي المدينة) ,يتكون من قسمين يربطهما قبة SKY LIGHT متوضعة على هيكل فولاذي ( STEEL STRUCTUAR ) *
*الواجهات حجرية و الفتحات من *
*CURTAIN WALL *​ 
*




[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*أعمال القصارة :*​

*بعد تنظيف الجدران و الأسقف نبدأ بتنفيذ أعمال القصارة و يتم التنفيذ حسب الترتيب التالي :*
*الطبقة الأولى ( رشه مسمار ) : نسبة الخلط 1:2*​ 
*يسبق تنفيذ هذه الطبقة تنفيذ أعمال تأسيس للتمديدات الكهربائية ( مرحلة أولى تشمل أعمال فتح في الجدران توضع بها المواسير الكهربائية )*​ 
*و هي طبقة التأسيس لأعمال القصارة و يتم معها إنشاء ( الودعات ) اللازمة لضمان شاقولية و أفقية الجدران وذلك باستخدام ( القده و الميزان و الخيط ) , كما يتم تركيب حلوق الأبواب الخشبية و التي تبرز عن الجدران بمقدار الودعات التي تم تنفيذها و على نفس الخيط بين الودعات *​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*

*​ 



*ب- الطبقة الثانية ( الخشنة ) : نسبة الخلط 1: 4*​ 
*قبل تنفيذ هذه الطبقة يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الكهربائية من مواسير و تركيب العلب و ذلك ضمن الودعات التي تم تنفيذها سابقا بحيث يتم تركيب علب الكهرباء على الخيط الواصل بين هذه الودعات لضمان عدم بروزها عن الجدار*​ 

*الآن يتم تركيب الشبك على المواسير الكهربائية التي تم تركيبها و نباشر بأعمال التعبئة للطبقة الخشنة أيضا باستخدام القده , مع ملاحظة أن إنشاء الودعات يتم على تباعد من 1.5م إلى 2.0 م و بذلك عند وضع طبقة الخشنة نتمكن من تمرير القده على هذه الودعات و مع عملية السحب عليها يتم إزالة الكمية الزائدة و تعبئه المنطقة التي يظهر بها فراغات , ثم نعاود عملية السحب حتى نصل إلى تعبئه مساوية تماما لبروز الودعات المنفذة *
*كما يجب ملاحظة انه يجب تركيب شبك معدني ( strip mesh ) فوق مناطق اتصال جدران الطوب بالخرسانة أو اتصال أي مادتين مختلفتين ,و يتم تثبيتها بالمسامير الفولاذية . *
*كما يتم تركيب الزوايا المعدنية (corner beads ) على زوايا الجدران التي تكثر الحركة حولها*​ 


*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*ج- الطبقة الثالثة ( الناعمة): نسبة الخلط 4:1*​ 
*هذه الطبقة هي المرحلة الأخيرة و تعمل هذه الطبقة على ملئ المسامات للطبقة السابقة كما تشكل أول مراحل الدهان , إذا يجب أن نصل إلى درجة نعومة عالية . حيث يتم تنخيل المادة المستخدمة و إزالة كل المواد الخشنة فيها قبل استخدامها*
*يتم التنفيذ باستخدام المالج و الإسفنج و يتم إشباع السطح بشكل مستمر بالمياه*​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 




*1. أعمال البلاط : *​ 
*بلاط الأرضيات :*​ 
*نسبة الخلط 3:1 *​ 
*طريقة تنفيذ الأنواع المختلفة من بلاط الأرضيات متشابهة مع بعض الاختلافات البسيطة حسب نوع البلاط المستخدم .*
*كما في أعمال القصارة يبدأ العمل في البلاط الأرضي بالتمديدات الكهربائية و الميكانيكية أولا ثم يتم فرش السطح بالمواد الحصوية ( عدسية ) , و نبدأ بإنشاء الودعات بعد تحديد المناسيب المطلوبة , غالبا يتم تنفيذ الوادعة الرئيسية في الممر ( الكاردور ) بين الغرف و من هذه الودعة يتم التفرع إلى داخل الغرف و القاعات لنحافظ على الاستوائية بشكل تام في كافة المسطحات التي نريد تنفيذها , إذا نحدد المنسوب المطلوب في بداية الممر و نهايته و في النقاط داخل الغرف و القاعات على الجدران المقابلة للباب و المتعامدة مع الودعة الرئيسية *​ 
*في المشروع الذي أقوم بتنفيذه و الذي سأضع بين أيدكم كل خطوات تنفيذه إن شاء الله موضحة بالصور يختلف الأمر قليلا عن معظم المشاريع , فهو عبارة عن صالات مفتوحة سيتم تقطيعها باستخدام ألـ (CYPSUMBOARD) و قواطع الألمنيوم , أي مرحل العمل تتطلب البدء بأعمال البلاط ثم القواطع الدخلية . كما أن البلاط يجب أن يعطي أبعاد الغرف التي سيتم تقطيعها لاحقا , كما انه مربوط بالعفش (Furniture ) الذي سيستخدم و خاصة أن هذا العفش سيحتوي تمديدات كهربائية خاصة يجب أن يتم تأسيسها في أماكن محددة لا يمكن قبول أي خطأ في تحديدها و تثبيتها في مواضعها المخصصة , على كل سيتم توضيح ذلك أولا بأول إن شاء الله *​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 


*إذا تم تحديد المناسيب المطلوبة و نقلها و تثبيتها على الجدران و الأعمدة, و تم تنفيذ التمديدات الكهربائية أسفل البلاط حيث تم تثبيت نقاط مخارج تغذية الأثاث في أماكنها المخصصة و ذلك بالقياس و التربيع و وضعها داخل ( سيليف خاص ) كما في الشكل *​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 


*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*بعد الانتهاء من كل التمديدات اللازمة أسفل البلاط نباشر بفـرش ( العدسية ) و من ثم يتم*
*المباشرة بتنفيذ الودعة الرئيسية للبلاط ( بلاط سيراميك ) وذلك بعد تحديد نقطة بدء التنفيذ للبلاط ( start point ) , و التي تتعلق بتحديد أماكن توضع تلك النقاط و توزيع الغرف و الممرات التي سيتم تنفيذها لاحقا *
*تنفذ هذه الودعة بوضع بلاطة في أول الصالة و أخرى في نهايتها و طبعا على المنسوب المطلوب تماما و يتم توازينهما باستخدام ميزان الماء , و من ثم يتم شد الخيط على هاتان البلاطتان و يتم تثبيت هذا الخيط على المسافات المطلوبة لتحقيق التربيع الكامل للمسطح المطلوب تنفيذه *​ 


*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 


*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 


*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 


*ثم نبدأ بعملية التعبئة بين الودعات و نستخدم أيضا القده و الميزان و البيش للحفاظ على عرض ثابت للحل بين البلاطات *​ 


*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 

*



[/URL][/IMG]*​ 


*



[/URL][/IMG]*​[/quote]


----------



## gamal marie (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاتة
يرجى التكرم بتزويدى ببعض المعلومات عن مشكلة المياة الجوفيةوتاثيرها على اعمال الاساسات واعمال الارضيات مع معرفة طرق معالجة الابنية المتضررة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دائرة العالم (11 مارس 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (11 مارس 2009)

الصور مش لاقيها شغالة معايا ياريت الاقيها عشان الموضوع جيد جدا


----------



## emam3100 (2 مايو 2009)

thanks a lot u r very kind


----------



## badr-ss (2 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شادي يس (6 مايو 2009)

*رجاء من المشرفين والأعضاء المميزين*

أرجو من لديه ملف المشاركة بشكل pdf تحميله على أحد مواقع رفع الملفات لأن الملف القديم يبدو أنه محذوف وغير موجود 

ولكم جزيل الشكر 

:11:


----------



## a.m (7 مايو 2009)

*تنويه*

اخواني الكرام , بعد السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

انوه بان موضوع التشطيبات , موجود على مدونتي بصيغة ( ورد ) للمشاهدة او التحميل

اشكركم جميعا على ما اكرمتموني به من دعاء

جزاك الله جميعا كل خير

اخواني

ragia

عاشق السهر

انور الاستشاري

من الامارات

محمد كمال عبدالله

شادي يس

وكل اخوانا في الملتقي للاطلاع على الموضوع تفضل بزيارة المدونة من

هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
او من الرابط في توقيعي


----------



## psk aufhk (8 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOOOTI (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
جزاك الله خير
جزاك الله خير
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدين علي (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يونيو 2009)

Jazak allahu khairan ya mohandes a.m we rabena yekremak


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع أكثر من رائع ومتعوب عليه كثيرا ......الله يعطيك العافية
أريد أن اسألك عن مصطلح دهان إيموشن ودهان مجزع .....إن كان لديك دراية بهذين المصطلحين فأفدنا أو أحد من الزملاء القراء 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شادي يس (6 يونيو 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر للعضو المتميز فعلاً 
a.m
فعلاً مجهود تشكر عليه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rashed63 (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على جهودك ولكن شرحك ليس بالمستوى المطلوب لانك لم تشرح خطوات العمل بدقة ووضوح ولم يكن شاملا لاغفاله كثير من الجوانب وفقره للصور التوضيحية .


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (29 يونيو 2009)

بجد اقتراحات وشروح بسيطه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil_gehad (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخى 
بجد انت رائع فى طرحك للمواضيع التى تفيد 
جزاك الله يا اخى


----------



## ayman fathe diab (1 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## محمد علاونه (1 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل .مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م:وحيد على (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamelhem (2 يوليو 2009)

انا اول مرة اشوف عرض بهذه الصوره تسلسل وصور وشرح وافي .........انشاله بميزان حسناتاك


----------



## نورا-83 (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بيك الله يوفقك وتكمل الى الافضل .


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (21 أغسطس 2009)

ألف الف مليوووووووون شكر يا أخوتي الأكارم
وأثابكم الله على ما قدمتم
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
ولكن أطلب من أخي العزيز eng_houssam تحميل الملف مره أخرى كي تعم الفائدة


----------



## eng_ali2008 (21 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وأنتم والأمة السلامية بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## mohanedagha (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## alsaad76 (22 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله لمجهودك ونرجو منك المذيد


----------



## stilth2000 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله
كل يوم أفاجأ بأعضاء أكثر عطاء
والله مجهود جبار وعمل رائع أطلعت عليه رغم أني أبحث عن مثيله فيما يتعلق بالتمديدات الكهربائية
وفقك الله


----------



## صديق العمر2000 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور كتير على هذا العطاء الكريم جدا , ووفقك الله, تجميعك للصور وعرضها لهذا المبنى يعطي فائدة كبيرة خاصة للطلاب والمهندسين المبتدئين ويعطيهم فكرة مصورة عن الاعمال التشطبيية, كما انه يزيد من علم المهندسين المتمرسين في هذا المجال*​


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع كويس ومحتاجين المزيد


----------



## tamer shehab (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MRADI (29 يناير 2010)

تمام


----------



## odwan (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك


----------



## فهيد (30 يناير 2010)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك , بصراحة يعتبر من المواضيع الممتعة والمفيدة كثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## احمد شفيق (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا:84::84:


----------



## basioni (7 فبراير 2010)

بصراحة هذا الموضوع رائع.. و اتمنى ان تكون جميع المواضيع التي تطرح على مستوى هذه الروعة.
و تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس. و نتمنى منك المواصلة و تفصبل اعمال الدهانات لو تكرمت وكذا استكمال باقي الاعمال الانشائية بنفس الصورة لو امكنك...


----------



## amjad sharba (22 فبراير 2010)

بصراحة طريقة عرض الموضوع لطيف جدا مشكور جدا


----------



## mostafa rehan (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mostafa rehan (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed_alaian (30 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الله هشام (31 مايو 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يديك على قد نيتك


----------



## mohammad choghari (31 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## aymanabouzied (31 مايو 2010)

فكرة العرض جميلة وأفادتنا عمليا ، وجهد يستحق الإشادة بالفعل


----------



## سيد مشرف (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيد مشرف (26 يونيو 2010)

ارجو مزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## سيد مشرف (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيد مشرف (26 يونيو 2010)

ا رت لو فيه تنفيذ بقى


----------



## سيد مشرف (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد أنس بلال (11 سبتمبر 2010)

والله نحن بحاجة للكثيير من هذه المواضيع لانهامواضيع تنمي الخبرة التنفيذية التي لاتكتسب من خلال الدراسات الاكاديمية وشكرا كثيرا مرة اخرى


----------



## احمد1975 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## s.sakr (22 سبتمبر 2010)

حد يقولي ازاي نحاسب اللي بيدهن السقف مصيص باليوم ولا بالمتر


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## المهندس المجروح (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك وشكرا لقد استفدت كثيرا​


----------



## محمود سالم عبدالله (28 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام جميل


----------



## glimmer (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اوي موضوع مفيد ورائع بجد جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

تم اضافة الموضوعه الى القائمة المفضله........بارك الله بك


----------



## مخططه طموحه (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك


----------



## solidstone3 (27 أبريل 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع...............مشكووووووووووور


----------



## المعمارى الصاعد (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abu Laith (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ااا على كل عمل .... ولك الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله ......


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين وأتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## الشرعبي (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك.....ارجو تنزيل الملف ال بي دي اف على روابط اخري


----------



## eng. Rere (12 سبتمبر 2011)

هل بامكاني الحصول على اعمال القصارة باللغة الانجليزية ؟

جزاكم الله خيرا  
او طبعا تركيب البلاط .. ولكن اريده بالانجليزية


----------



## doha_4all (13 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع و ياريت لو توضح لنا بنود استلام هذه العناصر و شكرا


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (13 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## المدني مهندس (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهد الرائع


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعل الله جهدك الرائع في ميزان حسناتك مثقّلا


----------



## طارق عبد الغفار (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## engabdo888 (19 مارس 2012)

والله ما انا عارف اقوللك الا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yassermoh81 (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو بيان (10 مايو 2012)

موضوع أحسن من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhmd_alex73 (10 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sign26 (14 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## sign (15 مايو 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## mtawab (27 مارس 2014)

like


----------

